# Giant woman runs aground on Florida beach



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In the attached photo, _A_P photog Dave Martin captures workmen on a Pensacola, Florida beach trying to figure out how to get beached giant woman back into the water.

See attachment

(Truthfully, Frances Sexton of Indianapolis, Ind., lies on the beach Wednesday as oil cleanup workers clean the beach in the background in Pensacola Beach, Fla. Oil washed ashore overnight leaving an ugly stain that brought out hundreds of BP workers to clean.)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

You have an offbeat way of looking at things, Nick.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd hit it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

They could use her as a buffer against the oil slick in the gulf!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> They could use her as a buffer against the oil slick in the gulf!


Down here, they call that 'Boom' ... not sure whether it's a noun or a verb!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> In the attached photo, _A_P photog Dave Martin captures workmen on a Pensacola, Florida beach trying to figure out how to get beached giant woman back into the water.
> 
> See attachment
> 
> (Truthfully, Frances Sexton of Indianapolis, Ind., lies on the beach Wednesday as oil cleanup workers clean the beach in the background in Pensacola Beach, Fla. Oil washed ashore overnight leaving an ugly stain that brought out hundreds of BP workers to clean.)


Those beached creatures are a dime a dozen in many parts of Florida. 

They must be breeding or something....or else Florida has the best buffets.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

:nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dave said:


> :nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:


Yeah...like you weren't thinking it... :lol::lol::lol:


----------

